# "Official" Graco 395 AAA Thread



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's a thread dedicated to the Graco 395 AAA:

-Anything From Tips
-What Works & What Doesn't
-Troubleshooting
-Pictures of Completed Work


I'll start,

My rep recommended that I get an airless gun/hose dedicated for spraying just in airless mode. The aaa gun is $700.00 and will wear out if you use it too much in airless.... any thoughts?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> Here a thread dedicated to the Graco 395 AAA:
> 
> -Anything From Tips,
> -What works & What Doesn't
> ...


He's right. I wish I did that 4 years ago with my 290.

Have any issues dialing the air part in? I sure have.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice machine I want to get one!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You will want to keep another hose and gun for airless correct. There are tons of great threads on this sprayer already. 

Tip buildup while using FFT tips is my biggest gripe, you need the flat tip conversion kit to have a chance with most products. I always started with low fluid and high air, adjust fluid up till it atomizes and bump down the air 5 or so psi, and raise the fluid 50 lbs.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

I use only for AAA. Build up I also notice, spoke about this in another thread but have yet to convert.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> You will want to keep another hose and gun for airless correct. There are tons of great threads on this sprayer already.
> 
> Tip buildup while using FFT tips is my biggest gripe, you need the flat tip conversion kit to have a chance with most products. I always started with low fluid and high air, adjust fluid up till it atomizes and bump down the air 5 or so psi, and raise the fluid 50 lbs.


Have you a link to conversion kit?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Good looking machines. Don't own one yet. My local SW had a Graco rep in last Friday to demo one. Was hoping to make it to see him but couldn't because of company. Yesterday I was at the store and my favorite counter guy took me in the back to see it. Really nice lightweight gun.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

billy the kid said:


> Have you a link to conversion kit?


No you will have to contact graco or your paint rep.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got a price for 395 AAA on sale for 2499 ...... titan 440 AAA for 2199


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I just got a price for 395 AAA on sale for 2499 ...... titan 440 AAA for 2199


I'm a graco guy through and through, but I was talking to my paint rep last year (who used to work for a company that only sold titans) and he was telling me that titan is an okay machine, but definitely not worth the price. When talking with a titan rep at a store I asked him why a new titan was almost double a graco. His answer 'they don't break down as much as graco'. 

I'm not to sure about that, what do you guys think? I'm about to go look at a 1000+ max to go with my other one. Or I can take a short drive to Bellingham and get an 880 (or is it 840) for a few hundred more.....thoughts?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I'm a graco guy through and through, but I was talking to my paint rep last year (who used to work for a company that only sold titans) and he was telling me that titan is an okay machine, but definitely not worth the price. When talking with a titan rep at a store I asked him why a new titan was almost double a graco. His answer 'they don't break down as much as graco'. I'm not to sure about that, what do you guys think? I'm about to go look at a 1000+ max to go with my other one. Or I can take a short drive to Bellingham and get an 880 (or is it 840) for a few hundred more.....thoughts?


I was told by a couple of reps and paint stores that the gracos are better machines and they see less of them for repairs then the titan.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I just got a price for 395 AAA on sale for 2499 ...... titan 440 AAA for 2199


Go with the finish pro 2. Many,improvements. On demand compressor, better hoses, comes with the flat tip kit as well as rac x.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Funny that it comes with a flat tip now. My Graco rep would never admit anyone else had that build up problem on the rac X.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Go with the finish pro 2. Many,improvements. On demand compressor, better hoses, comes with the flat tip kit as well as rac x.


Im glad I read your comment AFTER I placed my order...... lol 
Awesome! I ordered it today, should have it in the next few days. Didn't know it came with the flat tip kit.... cool


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

BTW, Has anyone noticed the pictures in the graco brochure and websites are VP s crew?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's pretty cool!

And we can say we knew him back when.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

+1 for the flat tip conversion, you will never look back.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I'm a graco guy through and through, but I was talking to my paint rep last year (who used to work for a company that only sold titans) and he was telling me that titan is an okay machine, but definitely not worth the price. When talking with a titan rep at a store I asked him why a new titan was almost double a graco. His answer 'they don't break down as much as graco'.
> 
> I'm not to sure about that, what do you guys think? I'm about to go look at a 1000+ max to go with my other one. Or I can take a short drive to Bellingham and get an 880 (or is it 840) for a few hundred more.....thoughts?


I have a 440 that has run for 7 years and has not needed any maintenance whatsoever and it's seen a good bit of paint. That is my only titan, the rest are graco.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a Graco 395 AAA. Some observations:

1. I will have to look into the tip conversion for my G40 gun. Build up has been an issue. The fluid tip and air ports need constant cleaning during application to avoid buildup and pattern distortion. I have not sprayed anything out of it other then BM Regal Pearl, SW Shercryl, and PPG Pitt Tech Plus.

2. I don't know how many stages the compressor has(without looking it up in the manual) but it seems to me it could use a little more air to better atomize heavier materials then just the 25-30 psi. its currently limited to. 

3. I jumped straight to the AAA before experimenting with fine finish tips on a regular airless. So, I'm not certain what benefits I'm getting right now, and if the added air line is worth the performance.

4. The unit is too bulky and heavy, but the gun is sweet!

5. I'm not understanding the comments in this thread in reference to the 390 AAA wearing out if you use the airless feature exclusively and independent of the compressor. As I understand it, the airless feature is engaged in both air and airless mode. Basically, we're talking about an excellent Graco 395 lugging around a compressor. How does this harm the pump?

For the most part, my 395 AAA sits idle.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you mean 395 CA?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

.... double post


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you mean 395 CA?


I think you're right Gabe. Shows you how long its been since I've used it. I'll probably walk out to my storage container right now to make sure its still there.:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I think you're right Gabe. Shows you how long its been since I've used it. I'll probably walk out to my storage container right now to make sure its still there.:blink:


John, do you use your equipment for your employer? i would think you could at least use it as a airless. How old is your AAA?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> John, do you use your equipment for your employer? i would think you could at least use it as a airless. How old is your AAA?


The AAA is roughly four to five years old and looks identical to Matt's, minus the shine. I purchased the 395 with my materia/equipment budget allocated for my work group. I actually have a smaller Graco unit which I believe is a 390, but I haven't used that in a while. I also have several gas powered units.

I initially got the AAA to spray quite a bit of metal siding on several buildings within our facility. I liked the fact that I could reduce the pressures since it is all overhead work, with cars, windows, and people within over spray range. It seemed to work well, although the tip clogging, and not having enough air pressure to reduce the fluid pressures aggrevated me a bit.

Unfortunately, I've been delegated to perform more building operations duties lately, and I feel my painting skills are suffering from lack of paint related work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, cool. Here is the specs on the unit. The compressor output is at 35psi, I would think that would be plenty. Is it that it couldn't keep up? And does your unit have the Smart Comp? The smartcomp turns the compressor on when the gun trigger is engaged. The compressor is off when your not spraying. Not sure how new the smartcomp is. But I thought that was cool


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice chart Gabe!

I want to say that my compressor runs continuously. Also, the problem with wanting more air may have to do with the viscocity of the material I'm using. Don't get me wrong, the finish I was able to acheive was very acceptable for an airless especially given the semi gloss sheen. I'm just not sure how much better a fine finish tip with a regular airless would have done. I did experiment with air on and off, but having to be consistent right in the middle of the job, didn't allow me to spray without the air.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The chart is from the brochure, I just did a screen shot of it


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Funny that it comes with a flat tip now. My Graco rep would never admit anyone else had that build up problem on the rac X.


As we've discussed before, the build up is aggravating. I showed this picture to Scott and Todd in StLouis and they said they hadn't experience anything like it. It was taken after only five minutes of spraying. I'm still kinda surprised at that with all the others here reporting the same issues. Other than that I love the unit.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I respect Scott and all in his knowledge of tools. But, his promoting and being the image of Grace makes him a lil biased. I doubt he would say anything negative regarding graco or festool.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Btw, my unit is ready for pickup. Just wont have the time until mid next week


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like flat tips are the way to go on this rig, no biggie.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have had my 395 AAA for about 6 months now and here is my input.
1. Best machine I own period. I have 6 others of various sizes.
2. I don't even bother thinking about using a ff tip for finish coats with any of my other machines because of the quality finish that the AAA can produce. 
3. If the compressor runs constantly, turn off the compressor, bleed the air from the gun, turn pressure all the way to zero then turn compressor back on and set air pressure again. When turning off the compressor for whatever reason it needs to be done in this order or when you use it the next time it wants to run constantly. 
4. I keep a small cup of Krud cutter with a toothbrush in it in the cupholder next to the toolbox on the machine to scrub off the build up on the tip. Works great and is readily available for use during spraying. I also keep a small storage container with a lid filled with krud cutter to keep my tips soaking in. Keeps them clean and ready for use and I haven't noticed any adverse affects from doing this. I usually have 5-6 different sizes at all times. 
5. I only use my AAA for spraying finish coats. I never run primer thru it.
6. I removed filters from machine and gun and never use them. I double strain all product before spraying and have never had a clogged tip. 
7. I replaced the intake tube with a hopper that I bought from JN equipment for around 150.00. Worth every penny. Cuts clean up time in half.
8. Always run pump armor thru it after every use. The ball absolutely will get stuck every time if you do not.
9. I use a piece of electrical wire ( single strand) tied to the underside of the hopper to hang the gun on when cleaning. The small post on the handle does not hold the gun very well and it will fall off with the slightest movement. The wire can be molded so the gun will be secured and not fall. 

I will add more as I think of them. But in short, this machine is a true Cadillac. It produces beautiful finishes. It will produce a better product than using an airless with a ff tip and have way less material loss due to overpay.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I was in the paint store a couple months ago and saw a 595 AAA.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> I have had my 395 AAA for about 6 months now and here is my input.
> 1. Best machine I own period. I have 6 others of various sizes.
> 2. I don't even bother thinking about using a ff tip for finish coats with any of my other machines because of the quality finish that the AAA can produce.
> 3. If the compressor runs constantly, turn off the compressor, bleed the air from the gun, turn pressure all the way to zero then turn compressor back on and set air pressure again. When turning off the compressor for whatever reason it needs to be done in this order or when you use it the next time it wants to run constantly.
> ...


This Hopper?


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

The AAA is superb. 
Mine is the 1st gen. Comp runs all the time.
I actually started running in in airless mode with regular gun because the comp was annoying and my tips were so worn I had to run hi psi. Air was pointless at that pressure.
Once I re-up on tips I'll run aaa again.
Flat tip sounds like the ticket.
I believe the rax tip clog is from too much air not enough fluid pressure. I bought new tip guard because mine got clogged for good  
The hopper looks great too! 
I only have this one machine so sometime it has to do dirty work  need to get something else I know.
Anyone know if I can add on the auto shut off thingy from the newer version? I know I'd need te newer hose too.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> This Hopper?


Yes that is the one. Holds 1.5gal. Easy to clean machine after use. Well worth the small investment.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So I got to Vista Paint store before it closed. Got my AAA! Wooooo Hooooo


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice rig Gabe! I notice your air line is black compared to the clear reinforced I have. Is the air line 1/4 inch or 3/8?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It's 1/4. I usually run the 1st 50' with 3/8, probably wont do that with this one


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats Gabel. When I got mine I almost didn't want to use it because it was just so dang nice looking. You are going to love using that machine. The gun is so lightweight and easy to maneuver in tight places. The only thing I have found that makes the machine even better is installing a hopper. :thumbup:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

If you have the work to justify the purchase it's a great machine. My rep hounds me often it's not for me don't do enough production or really any new construction anymore. I see allot of guys buying this just to say they have it use couple times then it's forgotten expect for when they get the bill.

I still use flat tips with my airless and my older Graco guns (25 years plus) and my older graco pumps . I don't advertise for them but in my career they proven to be my pump of choice. The Titan 440 was a workhorse for sure though.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> If you have the work to justify the purchase it's a great machine. My rep hounds me often it's not for me don't do enough production or really any new construction anymore. I see allot of guys buying this just to say they have it use couple times then it's forgotten expect for when they get the bill.
> 
> I still use flat tips with my airless and my older Graco guns (25 years plus) and my older graco pumps . I don't advertise for them but in my career they proven to be my pump of choice. The Titan 440 was a workhorse for sure though.


I remember back in the 70's when the Binks Super Bee was the horse's mane. Talk about a work horse! However, it only came with the flat tips, and no guard. Horror stories of guys getting injected with paint.

I don't mean to derail, but do the flat tips actually work better then the reversible ones? And how will that help my air cap from clogging? I'm guessing it has to do with the fluid tip protruding out farther then the stock one?


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

For me the flat tips work better, for me personally they atomise the paint better,
more control for spraying trim. tip doesn't clog. I only use my AAA for spraying trim, here in Australia not many painters use them. :thumbsup:
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok New Questions:

Why do some guys run primers through this unit while others Won't?

How much Does the flat tip conversion cost & Where did you get them?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> Ok New Questions:
> 
> Why do some run primers through And others Won't?
> 
> How much Does the flat tip conversion cost & Where did you get them?



Here's the best place I know, thanks to a recommendation from Damon he gave me a while back. They'll beat anyone's advertised price. 

Thanks Damon, btw. 

http://store.spraymallstore.com/paintsprayers.html



Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Here's the best place I know, thanks to a recommendation from Damon he gave me a while back. They'll beat anyone's advertised price.
> 
> Thanks Damon, btw.
> 
> ...


I called them & it seems like the flat tip conversion kit may cost $400.00 does that seem right? it doesn't to me...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy batman...... mine came with the unit... 400 bucks! Don't seem right.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> I called them & it seems like the flat tip conversion kit may cost $400.00 does that seem right? it doesn't to me...


I guilted the graco rep into giving me one, especially since you can't upgrade to the new hose kit without buying a new G 40. inch:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Had to look it up, found this one for 200 bucks......

www.integritysupply.com/flat-tip-conversion-kit-g40-gun.aspx 

wow! Didn't realize how much those were. Id price it through sw


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Had to look it up, found this one for 200 bucks......
> 
> www.integritysupply.com/flat-tip-conversion-kit-g40-gun.aspx
> 
> wow! Didn't realize how much those were. Id price it through sw


I thought it was around $192.00-- $200.00

I think I was quoted incorrectly.

Thanks!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats correct Matt, its a $200 retail item.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Holy batman...... mine came with the unit... 400 bucks! Don't seem right.


Yeh, I just realized that mine came with the conversion in the gun box...:bangin:

Now it looks like it came with a 309 tip, what are other tips work well?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone had problems with the G40 gun leaking? 

Mine had/has a problem with a leak around the guard swivel. Replaced the packing and same thing. I've installed a new needle and packings inside the actual gun and the thing doesn't spit or anything. Clean release, but when I put the guard with FF tip it starts leaking. 

Any ideas on a fix or issue? Curious to see if others have had this problem.

The unit itself and the gun when it worked, is awesome! I plan on getting a new 595 soon.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Anyone had problems with the G40 gun leaking?
> 
> Mine had/has a problem with a leak around the guard swivel. Replaced the packing and same thing. I've installed a new needle and packings inside the actual gun and the thing doesn't spit or anything. Clean release, but when I put the guard with FF tip it starts leaking.
> 
> ...


The tip guard needs to be tightened down pretty tight with the G40.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried just using the G40 with reversible tip on their airless and hooking the air up to a small compressor? I think you can get a gun for around $400, rather than buying the $2400 system.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Has anyone ever tried just using the G40 with reversible tip on their airless and hooking the air up to a small compressor? I think you can get a gun for around $400, rather than buying the $2400 system.


Double that. The g 40 is an $800 retail item.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sure attaching the g40 gun would work just fine from a compressor. The bigger the compressor the better, depending on how much spraying your doing. Less cycle time.

Graco's sell would be you only haul around one unit instead of 2 (paint machine & compressor). As far as I know the pumps are the same as their regular airless pump sprayers, just added an on board compressor.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Double that. The g 40 is an $800 retail item.


Who pays list? Maybe small parts and an occasional tip, but never a pump or gun. There is an SW store that has the g40 with flat tip, I know I could get that for around 400.

I'm just asking if someone already had an airless and a compressor an they just connect and adjust for aaa.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you can get a $400 gun its half price. The new hoses are much nicer, the old fused hose was a pita.

I think a diaphragm at really low pressure would work best, but I don't see why it wouldn't work with any airless.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Where do you guys install the inline air filter, at the unit or at the whip and line area?

Or do you even use it?


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't have one on my setup, mainly spray water based products & I think the Graco units don't have an air tank, so you shouldn't need a air trap or bleed tank, I think thats why the compressor runs all the time in AAA mode.
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

bloodnut said:


> Don't have one on my setup, mainly spray water based products & I think the Graco units don't have an air tank, so you shouldn't need a air trap or bleed tank, I think thats why the compressor runs all the time in AAA mode.
> Cheers Bloodnut


The compressor will pick up moisture in the air even without a holding tank. I'd put the inline filter just past the compressor.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Has anyone ever tried just using the G40 with reversible tip on their airless and hooking the air up to a small compressor? I think you can get a gun for around $400, rather than buying the $2400 system.


That's what I did Mike. Bought the G-40 gun hooked it to my Airlessco 690 and my Emglo VHP 200 psi 5.5 CFM air compressor.

Run a in line separator off the compressor.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

CApainter said:


> The compressor will pick up moisture in the air even without a holding tank. I'd put the inline filter just past the compressor.


That's where I installed it....
But took it back off for now.... 

We're hitting the primercoat today with it..... don't understand why some don't run primer through it. We hope to be spraying Advance Satin Wednesday


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Had a Starbucks meeting with my SW rep. We ere discussing our new AAA unit. He tells me I have one for 800 bucks. Its a return, sounds like the guy who bought it didn't know how to use it, or was having issues with the reverse tip. It's been sitting in the back for a few months. Told them to throw in a flat tip conversations and you got a deal. Sweet, SW deal of the week....


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty awesome deal if they let you run with it for that price. Is it one of the newer units or an "older" model? New stuff looks pretty sweet, compressor only turns on when gun is spraying etc.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Pretty awesome deal if they let you run with it for that price. Is it one of the newer units or an "older" model? New stuff looks pretty sweet, compressor only turns on when gun is spraying etc.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


But you didn't know the other painter was running sanded texture paint through it. Just kidding, that is a sweet deal for sure.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for this thread, it's been real helpful. I'm going to be test driving one with my graco rep in a week or 2.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Just saw this Finish Pro 395 on Craigslist for any of seattle contractors who might want one, it says like new with 2 jobs used on it. $1500.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/tls/4776727638.html


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Pretty awesome deal if they let you run with it for that price. Is it one of the newer units or an "older" model? New stuff looks pretty sweet, compressor only turns on when gun is spraying etc.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Its a finish pro, it doesn't have the smartcomp on it, that is on the finish pro 2. It was only used on one job for lacquer. The guy was using the reverse tip, got frustrated and demanded his money back. It was sitting in the sw store for over 6month's, they just wanted it out...


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you had a chance to test it out Gabe. Hopefully it was cleaned good after they used it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Have you had a chance to test it out Gabe. Hopefully it was cleaned good after they used it.


No, it needs a good cleaning. I don't want to put latex in it as it will solely be for lacquer. The guy who had it was not very clean. Just haven't had the chance. The Graco rep went through it and said it was good.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

That will be nice to have one of them dedicated to just lacquer. I like mine so much that I find myself looking for stuff around the house to paint with it just so I have an excuse to use it when I'm not working.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal then. Just run a bunch of laq thin./xylene through it and should be in decent shape. Purge it good and pack it up. 

And if you decide to not get it for whatever reason let me know. I'm thinking about selling mine for $1,500 with the flat-tip conversion kit, hopper assembly, 2 sets of 50ft hoses, and the g40 gun. Just saying. 

Hope it all goes well for you, take some pictures of that thing in action for us!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have along with others have found that getting the air chambers at the tip of the gun quite difficult to get clean and keep clean. Today I removed some of the wires from a wire brush and used them to clean the chambers. The wire is the perfect size and flexible enough to make their way all the way through the air chambers cleaning them very well. :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> I have along with others have found that getting the air chambers at the tip of the gun quite difficult to get clean and keep clean. Today I removed some of the wires from a wire brush and used them to clean the chambers. The wire is the perfect size and flexible enough to make their way all the way through the air chambers cleaning them very well. :thumbup:


I like that, been thinking of what I can use to get in there. One other trick I use is a tooth brush and a bucket of water. As I'm spraying, I'll periodically brush the air cap with clean water to get the buildup off the face of it. Helps out tremendously. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Acetone and an air hose work great for cleaning.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

These welder tip cleaners work really well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I like that, been thinking of what I can use to get in there. One other trick I use is a tooth brush and a bucket of water. As I'm spraying, I'll periodically brush the air cap with clean water to get the buildup off the face of it. Helps out tremendously. :thumbsup:


This is how I do it as well. Thinner and a brush every so often depending on how clean its staying.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I keep a brush and water close by as well when spraying but when spraying faster drying materials like PPG Breakthrough the air chambers still tend to get clogged. So in between coats I like to break down the gun and clean the tip and air chambers. A welders tools works well for some things but is not quite small or flexible enough for the air chambers. Nice thing about using the wire brush wires is that they are cheap and plentiful.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> I keep a brush and water close by as well when spraying but when spraying faster drying materials like PPG Breakthrough the air chambers still tend to get clogged. So in between coats I like to break down the gun and clean the tip and air chambers. A welders tools works well for some things but is not quite small or flexible enough for the air chambers. Nice thing about using the wire brush wires is that they are cheap and plentiful.


Actually, the welder tip cleaners work perfectly, and they're only around ten bucks. The cleaning wires are small enough to clean the air ports, but I also have a bucket with a little water and a stainless steel tooth brush that I use frequently while I'm spraying.


----------

